# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  A duhet ta operoj djalin për streptokoke ?

## Wordless

Nëse ka kurë ju lutem më tregoni. Mjekja këmbëngul se duhet ti hiqen të gjitha bajamet. Si të veproj ?

Faleminderit !

----------


## Wordless

Analizat nga spitali Amerikan

(ASO) Antistreptolizin - Rezultati 522.00 .............. Referenca  0 - 150

Mosha e fëmijës 6 vjeç

----------


## broken_smile

vetem ne baze te ASO kembengul mjekja se duhet t'i hiqen bajamet? sepse nese bazohet vetem ne kete, nuk eshte nje arsye per t'i hequr. sa here e ka matur antistreptolisinen? cfare simptomash ka djali? sa shpesh i perseriten? 

gjithsesi ndoshta pergjigjet edhe teta, qe me sa kam kuptuar eshte specialiste ne kete fushe e mund te te jape info me te sakta.

----------


## Wordless

> vetem ne baze te ASO kembengul mjekja se duhet t'i hiqen bajamet? sepse nese bazohet vetem ne kete, nuk eshte nje arsye per t'i hequr. sa here e ka matur antistreptolisinen? cfare simptomash ka djali? sa shpesh i perseriten? 
> .


Falemiderit pë intersimin broken_smile

Duke parë që i ripërsëritet shpesh qelbëzimi i bajameve pothuajse çdo muaj apo dy muaj, i del shpesh gjak nga hunda, i kan dalë linfonodula në bark dhe i janë zmadhuar nga 4 mm në 1.2 cm , dhimbje barku të shpeshtë , humbje hekuri etj.

----------


## broken_smile

me sa duket djali ka nje hiperaktivitet te sistemit linfatik, gje qe nuk eshte e rralle ne disa femije, dhe me kalimin e kohes ekuilibrohet gradualisht, ndaj nuk eshte nje arsye per t'u shqetesuar. kur i qelbezohen bajamet, besoj se ben nje kure me antibiotike apo jo? sjell permiresim kur merr antibiotiket?
per sa i perket gjakut qe del nga hunda, mund te jete per shkak te kapilareve te dobeta. kete gje mund ta verifikoje mjeku gjate vizites. analizat e gjakut i ka bere?

gjithmone eshte mire qe femija te jete i ndjekur nga i njejti mjek, qe e njeh mire historine e pacientit dhe di si te veproje, zakonisht eshte mjeku pediater qe e ka kete rol dhe kur e sheh te arsyeshme e drejton tek specialiste te tjere, si psh nje otorinolaringoiater ne kete rast.

----------


## Wordless

Kur mer mjekim me antibiotikë përmisohet, por pas një muaji ripërsëritet qelbëzimi. Ndërsa për gjakderdhjen e hundës mjekja tha që ka të zmadhuar bajamen e hundës e cila duhet hequr patjetër bashkë me të fytit. (pra të gjitha bajamet) . Po kjo analiza  _(ASO) Antistreptolizin_ - që ka dalë kaq e lartë dmth shumë keq, a ka kuro për të ? Sepse duhet të ishte brënda   0 - 150 ... ndërsa ajo doli Rezultati 522.00 

Unë as që e kam iden se për çfarë analize bëhet fjalë këtu dhe se çfarë është kjo (ASO) Antistreptolizin dhe që i ka dalë kaq problematike përgjigja ?!!

----------


## loneeagle

> Kur mer mjekim me antibiotikë përmisohet, por pas një muaji ripërsëritet qelbëzimi. Ndërsa për gjakderdhjen e hundës mjekja tha që ka të zmadhuar bajamen e hundës e cila duhet hequr patjetër bashkë me të fytit. (pra të gjitha bajamet) . Po kjo analiza  _(ASO) Antistreptolizin_ - që ka dalë kaq e lartë dmth shumë keq, a ka kuro për të ? Sepse duhet të ishte brënda   0 - 150 ... ndërsa ajo doli Rezultati 522.00 
> 
> Unë as që e kam iden se për çfarë analize bëhet fjalë këtu dhe se çfarë është kjo (ASO) Antistreptolizin dhe që i ka dalë kaq problematike përgjigja ?!!


Nuk ka ndonje gje qe do i heqi sepse i paska kronike edhe infeksioni do bej shume dem, por nga mosha duket i vogel. Im vella vuajti per 3 vjet edhe ne moshen 13 vejcare ia hoqen. Ka qene mire, por eshte teper i ndjeshem me alergjit, edhe ndryshimin ne mot. Shko edhe tek nje doktor tjeter thjesht te maresh nje opinion tjeter.

----------


## broken_smile

mjekja ka kerkuar vleren e ASO-s per te verifikuar nese infeksionet e shpeshta jane te shkaktuar nga bakteri streptokok beta-hemolitik. pra ASO jane antitrupat qe prodhohen ne gjak ne rast infeksioni nga streptokoku. por nuk mund te merret si baze per diagnozen dhe mjekimin, pa marre parasysh edhe simpatomat dhe shenjat e semundjes. psh nje vlere e larte, pa simptoma, thjesht eshte tregues i infektimeve te shpeshta ne te kaluaren. tjeter gje nese analiza ASO perseritet serish 3-4 jave pas infektimit, dhe atehere pasi krahasohet me vleren qe kishte me pare, ne rast se vlera rritet atehere do te thote qe edhe infeksioni i fundit eshte i shkaktuar nga streptokoku. nejse, keto jane gjera teper teknike, dhe mjeku e di mire si duhet t'i vleresoje e kur duhet t'i kerkoje.
te djali ke vere re fryrje, shenja ne lekure, dhimbje ne artikulacione? 

ka probleme me frymemarrjen, gjate gjumit sidomos?

----------


## Wordless

Po edhe natën edhe ditën..

----------


## broken_smile

po fryrje, shenja ne lekure, dhimbje ne artikulacione?

----------


## Wordless

Jo nuk ka..

----------


## broken_smile

> Jo nuk ka..


ok  :buzeqeshje: 

zakonisht mire eshte ta trajtosh me antibiotike e te evitohet operacioni per sa kohe eshte e mundur. por djali ka dhe probleme me frymemarrjen dhe perseritje shume te shpeshta, keshtu qe duket se heqja e bajameve eshte e nevojshme...

i uroj sherim te shpejte  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

> Nëse ka kurë ju lutem më tregoni. Mjekja këmbëngul se duhet ti hiqen të gjitha bajamet. Si të veproj ?
> 
> Faleminderit !


Bajamet nuk duhet të hiqen në asnjë mënyrë *pikë.* Bajamet janë truprojat që na tregojnë se në trup ka një infeksion *pikë.* Po i hoqëm eliminojmë një mundësi që ka organizmi ynë për të na treguar se në organizëm ka një infeksion. Pse skuqen apo qelbëzohen bajamet nuk është për faj të bajamave por për faj të infeksionit në një pjesë tjetër të trupit *pikë.* Edhe po hoqe bajamet nuk do eliminosh vatrën e infeksionit se bajamet nuk prodhojnë streptokok. Krijuesi apo natyra nuk ka vënë asgjë të tepërt tek ne. Kur linfonodat janë në bark do të thotë se vatra e infeksionit është aty rreth dhe jo në bajame se do fryheshin linfonodat e grykës. Por spitalet në Tiranë din vetëm thikën se ajo jep më shumë fitim. Unë dyshoj tek zorra e trashë. Si del jashtë fëmia kaps bark apo normal. I ke bërë analiza për parazit ? I dhëmb barku apo i dhëmb stomaku? Kur i dhëmb menjëherë pas buke apo pak ora pas buke?
Si ushqehet fëmia çfar i jep për të ngrënë ? dhe për të pirë?. Mos ja hiq djalit bajamet se nuk do zgjidhësh azgjë. Dyshoj për zorrë poroze (Leaky gut) nga ku vjen edhe bakteri *pikë.* 
U bënë bajamet, veshkat, apandesiti, tëmthi,testikujt gjokset,etj sikur janë karamele, njësoj si doktor adhamudhi të dhëmbi hiqe. Jo ore jo se nuk është mjeksi kjo, kjo është hajdutllik me shëndetin e tjetrit.

----------


## broken_smile

mire o dardajan, behet e pamundura qe te mos te hiqen bajamet, por nese bajamet behen hipertrofike dhe terapia nuk funksionon, s'do rrezikojme te degjeneroje deri ne insuficience respiratore vetem qe te ruajme bajamet, se na rrofte pastaj...keshtu qe nuk mund te thuhet jo kategorikisht.

jo pike po pikecuditese  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardajan

O broke un e di që ti di po mos u boj si ata edhe ti. Bajamet janë si ajo spia që ndizet kur ka problem makina, por nuk janë vetë problemi. Ja e mbulove spien me çimçakez dhe nuk e shef më e zgjidhe problemin, ose ja i theve llampën dhe nuk ndizet më spia e zgjidhe problemin jo. Problemi është më i thellë o broke nuk është ke bajamja ja le të na thotë si e ushqen si del jashtë kaps apo diare apo normal, ti bëj analizat për parazit, për zorrë poroze etj pastaj flasim prap.

----------


## broken_smile

te ishte aq e thjeshte zbulimi i ta gjitha proceseve etiopatologjike, per cdo lloj semundje jo vetem per kete, do ishte fantastike dardajan. por c'ti besh qe realiteti nuk eshte keshtu. ne shume raste duhet vepruar, se po prite me shume te del nje problem tjeter akoma me i madh edhe hajde rregulloje pastaj. jane vendime qe duhen marre, dhe pergjegjesia ne rast komplikimi mos harro qe gjithmone tek mjeku bie. dhe me te drejte.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Sh te semure I ke gjithnji kalamojt o euro.

Coji jasht ti Japim dum, e mos u merr me tregtaret shqiptare, ose lidhu njihere me dardajanin se kam marre vesh qe ka hap klinika ne tirane.

----------


## mia@

> Nuk ka ndonje gje qe do i heqi sepse i paska kronike edhe infeksioni do bej shume dem, por nga mosha duket i vogel. Im vella vuajti per 3 vjet edhe ne moshen 13 vejcare ia hoqen. Ka qene mire, por eshte teper i ndjeshem me alergjit, edhe ndryshimin ne mot. Shko edhe tek nje doktor tjeter thjesht te maresh nje opinion tjeter.


Dhe une i kam hequr kur kam qene e vogel, te pakten nen 10 vjec mesa mbaj mend. Po ashtu dhe une,  I vetmi shqetesim qe kam eshte qe jam alergjike ndaj te ftohtit, d. m th hundet i kam  te zena gjate dimrit.  Ne Shqiperi e ndjeja shume po ketu shyqyr nuk me jane bllokuar ndonjehere deri aty  sa te perdore pika per ti hapur. Per tu ftohur s'para ftohem, po ashtu dhe gripi nuk para me ze, ose e kaloj lehte.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Bo nji here adn, ti mia,

Mos del gjo me cunin e euros, ...lol

----------


## teta

pergjegja ne kete pyetje nuk eshte e thjesht,dhe ka rregulla strike kur duhet apo jo te hiqen.
po hap me mire nje tem te re se ka shum per te thenn rreth kesaj.

----------

